# Storing Bath bombs to avoid humidity



## lucysky (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi! I can't seem to store my bath bombs properly. I tried making bb powder placing them in a twist jar, 3 days into it, it fizzed. I tried double shrink wrapping & it's starting to fizz. My bath bombs are dried in an airtight container w/ a mini dehumidifier for 48 hours. 

I've been wanting to give them out as presents but I'm worried it might fizz. Btw I live in a humid country. I got a hygrometer it's about 50-70% on average w/o the dehumidifier. 

I got lush bath bombs & left one uncovered beside my bomb in the jar (covered). Mine fizzed, the lush bomb didn't even get a wart. Ugh!

I don't want to quit but I'm running out of options. Help?

Here's my recipe: (i tried a lot, i'm trying to keep it simple)
*no added,water,alcohol or witch hazel

61% Baking Soda
31% Citric Acid
3% Fragrance
5% Coconut Oil 

Thanks!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 6, 2015)

Perhaps try bumping up the oil content. I've experimented with my bath bombs and have one that has been unwrapped for over a month now and hasn't fizzed. I think the butters in my recipe helps hold it together.

And I also live in a very humid place with humidity about luke yours. I've also had my air conditioning quit on me a few time so I had to have the doors and windows open until it got fixed.


----------



## lucysky (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok great tip will try upping the oil! thanks


----------



## Jstar (Jun 7, 2015)

Are you using granulated citric acid?

Check Jeff Dorrian's video, he states you must use water and very little oil

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uCJ1duXwHg"]How to make Bathbombs[/ame]


----------



## lucysky (Jun 16, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Are you using granulated citric acid?
> 
> Check Jeff Dorrian's video, he states you must use water and very little oil
> 
> How to make Bathbombs



I use the fine citric acid. Will def watch his video. 
I've added some conrflour same amout as my citric acid. It seemed to have helped a lot, but leaves my tub with a starchy residue. Its rinses out with water though but id rather look for an alternative.


----------



## Jstar (Jun 17, 2015)

Let us know if his advice works


----------

